# HTN ESRD diagnosis



## kumeena (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I always confused with DM and HTN with ESRD patients. Doctor writes HTN, Insomnia, Multiple myeloma and ESRD. Can I link HTN and ESRD and code 403.91 

thank you


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 9, 2009)

kumeena said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I always confused with DM and HTN with ESRD patients. Doctor writes HTN, Insomnia, Multiple myeloma and ESRD. Can I link HTN and ESRD and code 403.91
> 
> thank you




The guidelines say to code both ie 403.91/585.6

HTH


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 9, 2009)

As per ICD-9 coding guidelines 3) Hypertensive chronic kidney disease

"Assign codes from cat. 403 when conditions classified to cat. 585-587 are present.."

"...ICD-9 presumes cause-and-effect relationship and classifies chronic kidney disease (CKD) with hypertention as hypertensive chronic kidney disease."

*HTN & ESRD are a presumed cause-and-effect relationship*

Hope this helps,


----------



## kumeena (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you Danny and Anthony.Information was very  helpful . Yes I coded 403 and 585 codes (both)

Have a nice and long weekend

Happy columbus Day


----------

